# Caesar (Julia) Chorus Rate LED



## finebyfine (Sep 21, 2021)

Is the rate LED on the left or right when looking down on the pedal? I'm designing an enclosure print that I've been procrastinating on away from my pcb


----------



## matt3310 (Sep 21, 2021)

To the left.


----------



## finebyfine (Sep 21, 2021)

matt3310 said:


> To the left.



Thanks!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 7, 2021)

I didn't want to create a new thread, so I think this can compliment this one.
My question to Mr. @PedalPCB is which is the CLR for the RATE led and which for the BYPASS led?


----------



## finebyfine (Dec 7, 2021)

@SYLV9ST9R bypass is R103, Rate is R11


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Dec 7, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> @SYLV9ST9R bypass is R103, Rate is R11


Thanks Alex, I kinda got that from the traces, but just wanted confirmation.
Well, while writing this, I figured I still had the build doc from my first build, which didn't have the schematic... Updated now


----------



## Locrian99 (Sep 4, 2022)

Glad I wasn't wanting to know this before building.   Thank you search function


----------

